# Walleye Night Bite



## whateverbites (Mar 15, 2012)

Are the walleye biting from shore yet? I have some husky jerks and want to give it a try this year. Edgewater or 72nd street breakwall are both within driving range for me.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Well if your ask asking about fishing lake Erie right now be prepared to he slammed. Guys are getting mad if you ask. 
Good luck if you get out!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Most people on here are tight lipped and won't say one word if I knew I would tell you... I'm gonna go next weekend and try ill post on this and let you know what I get 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I heard the fish were biting at most of the piers just before the storm come through. Its anyone's guess now when we will have clear enough water to start fishing again. When you start seeing reports of fish again I'm sure you will do just fine at either location. Last year people were wading out to 3 feet of water off the beaches near Huron and casting and doing well also. I would be certain they are in along the shore now but just won't be able to see any bait yet.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

There were some fish being caught in Cleveland but not many. Our best night was only 2 fish out of a dozen trips. I have no idea what is in store after Miss Sandy blew thru. I hope to get out by the end of next week to do some scouting.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I think it will be awhile before I can get out,,,


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I did hear they are catching some off of the breakwalls in Sandusky at night, I just pulled the boat out yesterday and noticed a bunch of shad in the water swimming around in the marina, as I was leaving the marina something had those shad breaking water all over. The walleye have been known to chase bait in there before, this is in the Sandusky bay.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I was fishing about 14 days ago and started to find some fish. Couldnt catch anything. Some guys were catching them about 10 days ago.

One the weather stabilizes a little bit, the fishing should be hot









Near Rocky River but East of E200th street.

I am going to try eith tonight or monday night.

I am not mad you asked!! Nor am I tight lipped!!!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Max Sam, what kind of graph do you have in that picture. I am going to be looking for a new graph next spring and really like your graph picture. 

Especially if it marks fish like that all the time.... LOL


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like a hummingbird.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Any idea if fishing the whiskey Island marina rocks would be good for day perch and night walleye? I've been doing some scouting and it looks pretty good


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I have used Humminbirds for last couple of years. They have Treated me well


Composed from a tiny cell phone key board


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

SPLMAX SAM said:


> I was fishing about 14 days ago and started to find some fish. Couldnt catch anything. Some guys were catching them about 10 days ago.
> 
> One the weather stabilizes a little bit, the fishing should be hot
> 
> ...


Looks like a school of white bass

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Any idea if fishing the whiskey Island marina rocks would be good for day perch and night walleye? I've been doing some scouting and it looks pretty good
> 
> most likely not b/c Whiskey island is protected by the break-wall which also would protect it from fish like perch and walleye. If you want to catch those fish from shore your best bet is to go near edgewater park or go farther east to 72nd state park. both those places are looking at open water. If you do go to ether of these places after dark, take a buddy.


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been casting lures at e72 the last couple of nights and the clarity really stinks. We need a few more calm days for the mud to settle. The shad are in very thick. There are so much bait in there it looks like the water is boiling...The breakwall trollers are not doing that well either.


----------

